# Abu Garcia Black Max



## basstender10.6

I am in the market for another bait caster, as the only ones I have are on the lower end and I want something of better quality. I am not biased to any brand so I have been browsing for a deal during the past few months. I am thinking about buying an Abu Garcia Black Max bait caster as I have read that they are one of the best casters for the money. Does anyone disagree or have a better option?


----------



## Onytay

I don't disagree, I have 5 of them and think they are a good reel for the money.


----------



## Insanity

I have one that was made five years or so ago. Used it enough to wear out the level wind pawl. Which is just normal wear and tear. Really smooth long cast. 
They have changed the looks of them sense then hopefully they didn't change the mechanics inside. Seems others are happy with the new ones also. As they say the same thing about the casting. 
I've never had a problem with any Abu product and they sell spare parts as well.


----------



## earl60446

I have 2 silver max reels (same as black max but with flipping button) and they work well for me. I considered them to be on the low end of baitcaster, about $50 I think. Some reels (any style) are just scary expensive. 
Tim


----------



## PSG-1

All of my bait casters are abu garcia. Been using this brand for 30 years.


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman

I bought a black max rod/reel combo from Dicks as my first baitcaster. Wasn't sure if I could figure out how to use it or if I would like it so for $80 I wasn't out much if it didn't work out. I was pleasantly surprised with this reel (and the rod for that matter). I don't maintain my reels as often as I should but it's still going strong after some heavy abuse. I'm actually looking into picking up another one very soon. For the money you can't really beat it.


----------



## canadian omc

Simple to set up, good casting, smooth retrieval. 
For the price they're a good deal, plus you can get them in right or left hand retrieve


----------



## ccm

Excellent little reels for the price. If you have any local tackle shops that are Abu dealers give them a call to see if they get any of the factory reconditioned reels in. My local tackle shop/Abu dealer does this. He gets in several hundred reels in every winter/spring to resale at discount prices. The last black max I bought I paid $30 for. I've had that reel for over five years without a problem out of it. I've even polished the spool shaft & the inside of the pinion gear for better performance.


----------



## Recon

Great reels at a great price. What's not to like


----------



## bubbaajack

I use my Pro-Max and Black-Max reels constantly. For the money involved I don't see that much difference in them and my Revo's. I do see a difference when you buy high end Shimano but then you are talking some really high dollar stuff! As was said elsewhere, the cheap ones sink just as fast as the expensive ones! :LOL2:


----------



## -CN-

Since I refuse to spend over $100 for any reel, I started fishing the Silver Max earlier this year (same reel with one extra ball bearing). Going back to the few round Abu Garcia models I've had for a long time, and now the Silver Max, I am sold on never buying any other brand again. I just ordered a Black Max and another Silver Max. I like left hand retrieve on my casters too and these are available this way. They are true winners in my book. I just wish I could trade in every baitcaster I ever bought for a Silver Max or a Black Max. Comparing the specs on these black and silver models too, to the higher priced models, they are the same reel minus carbon drags or corrosion-resistant finishes. Oh, and what's 2 or 3 more ball-bearings when the 6 that come in the Silver make it smooth as silk? I suppose you could spend $200-$300, but I don't think you'll get much more for your money than what you get from the $50 reel in the Silver or Black.


----------



## RiverLife

I have been really happy with my Abu round reels. I though about trying a silver max just for kicks.

Abu seems like a good company and makes quality stuff.


----------



## KevMoore88

I bought the promax combo and really enjoyed it for bass. Moved and used it for salmon. It didn't last to long against the bigger fish and now the reel needs some work. Eposeidon.com has some good prices on their reels and everyone iv got from them has held up nicely no matter what I put it up against.


----------



## hardwoodcd

I have 2 black max that is sell if you're interested. One is one year old and the other has never been out of the package. I bought the first one as my first baitcaster and have since gone to left hand retrieve baitcaster. The one that hasn't been out of the package was a gift and it's Cano and says army on it. But I'm petty sure it's a black max with a different paint job. Looks the same to me anyway.


----------



## Bigwrench

I have a Revo S that is practically brand new ( BASS Life Member gift) at this years Classic for sale , I might have used it 3 times and dozens of Shimano, Daiwa reels and G Loomis rods that have to go to a new home. I have them on another site but will talk to Jim and see if I can post them here since they have sat long enough and interest has waned. 
If your interested in the Revo let me know , I'm a Lews Nut lol


----------



## JDflats

I needed some new reels and couldn't fork out $100 plus a reel at this time so I thought I'd try some of the Max series reels. I have 5 Pro reels, two PM3 and three PM2...also a Black Max. I haven't had the chance to fish with them yet. I've read a lot of good reviews along with a few not so good. Seems like most of the complaints were do to the graphite frame. Some say the graphite tends to flex leading to misalignment of the gears. I don't fish tournaments like I did in the past or fish nearly as much. I get on the water maybe 4-5 times a month depending on how this crazy Missouri weather allows. I'm hoping they hold up for at least a couple seasons.


----------

